# Favorite meats



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Why can you only choose one?
Mutton, goat, seafood, tuna, beef steak.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't eat any other meat than fish and seafood which I both really like ^^ My favourite is salmon, I think.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Beef, pork, chicken <3


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I would say cold water fish right now: sardines, Mackerel, tuna, Salmon. That should help this leg recover faster.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Basically burgers and corned beef. Unless cloned meat sees practical use, I'd find it hard to be vegetarian or eat without destroying the environment.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Where's the "all of them" button? :tongue:


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

What happened to Ham? I love baked ham. And Bacon should be it's own entry, bacon is wonderful. But my favorite is Venison, also not on the list. So I chose steak because I do really enjoy steak too, I guess all three would be favorites. And then... I do love lobster and shrimp as well. mmmmmmm meat.



(hmm and what about rabbit, buffalo burgers, sausages....)



oh, and as for things I like with meat, hmm... potatoes (baked, mashed, scalloped), asparagus or green beans, bread, seafood pasta is good, or beef ravioli, meat lovers pizzas are good too, and I like green salads. I do cook a lot at home, but I don't do a lot with meat myself actually because my husband's not really into meat and I never liked how my mom cooked pretty much any meat, so... I just haven't gotten around to learning how to make it how I like it.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Just had some venison sticks.


----------



## Wickedsix (Jan 10, 2016)

Mmmmm, sirloin :laughing:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

95134hks said:


> Sorry. What did I leave out then ??


Bacon. It's a food group all of its own.


xkcd: Stove Ownership


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Beef is clearly winning so far, with chicken and seafood tied for 2nd.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

powershell said:


> one thing i don't get is people's obsession with bacon.


stone him! Stone him!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

niss said:


> Bacon. It's a food group all of its own.
> 
> 
> xkcd: Stove Ownership


I use bacon for lots of recipes.

Sliced bacon is great for pan frying skinless/boneless chicken. It provides the fat and flavor that the trimmed chicken meat does not have.

BLT sandwiches are my favorite sandwich, although they get soggy if you try and bring them for a bag lunch.

Bacon tastes great with eggs too and in a breakfast burrito.

Bacon wrapped around shrimp or scallops is a delicious appetizer with dip at parties and goes fast because it is irresistible.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Wickedsix said:


> Mmmmm, sirloin :laughing:


Applebee's serves the very best sirloin. The marinate it overnight. The salty brine they use for the marinate makes the steaks delicious. Goes well with mashed potatoes and steamed fresh vegies, with red wine.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

PowerShell said:


> Just had some venison sticks.


Jerky right ?!

You're talking about jerky ?!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Aelthwyn said:


> What happened to Ham? I love baked ham. And Bacon should be it's own entry, bacon is wonderful. But my favorite is Venison, also not on the list. So I chose steak because I do really enjoy steak too, I guess all three would be favorites. And then... I do love lobster and shrimp as well. mmmmmmm meat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mistake I total forgot about ham, pork, and bacon. Sorry.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

SJWDefener said:


> Basically burgers and corned beef. Unless cloned meat sees practical use, I'd find it hard to be vegetarian or eat without destroying the environment.


One of my favorite holidays is St. Patrick's Day.

That's when I always go to one of the local Irish pubs and have corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, carrots, whisky, and Guinness dark beer.

Not far away either -- another month or so.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

PowerShell said:


> I would say cold water fish right now: sardines, Mackerel, tuna, Salmon. That should help this leg recover faster.


I love those as well. My priorities are:

1st - salmon
2nd - mackerel
3rd - tuna
4th - sardines


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

surrealrain said:


> I like all kinds of seafood including squid, octopus, lobster, crab, clams, muscles, and a lot of fish too. I do not like fresh water white fish like cod though.


Cod is an ocean / salt water white fish.

Tilapia is fresh water white fish.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hamburger seemed closest to cheeseburger.
> I also like sausage but there are many types with different flavors. Same with meatballs. I also like beef ravioli.


Yup a cheeseburger is definitely hamburger -- with a slice of cheese over it.

I won't argue with you about that !!!


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Kvothe Lackless said:


> I'm disappointed that my favourite meat is not on the list! :tongue:


tube steak or rump roast:laughing:


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Can't decide between duck and salmon.


Duck is what I usually roast at Thanksgiving if I am eating alone with no guests over.

It makes 2 or 3 convenient meals with NOT a lot of leftovers.

Salmon is what I usually have if I have not had it in a while.

I put salt and pepper on it and fry it in oil leaving it a little rare on the inside and crispy on the outside.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

PowerShell said:


> Out of the list, I'd say cod. Easy to make in the microwave. I do love meat and my favorite meat (that's not on the list) would be deer venison. Nothing beats some good venison jerky.


Microwaves are better for re-heating foods that have already been cooked once.

I am no fan of "cooking" with a microwave.

This is one of the things that my most recent X did which I absolutely hated.

We also argued about how and when to load the dishes into the dishwasher.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> It's had to choose just one in that poll.
> 
> My favourites amongst them are chicken, turkey, and hamburger, with an honourable mention to canned tuna which I like to have every now and then on sandwiches or tuna melts (very yummy). I'm not much of a fish guy which is surprising considering where I'm from but I do like some cod and whatnot every now and then.
> 
> ...


I buy more canned tuna than anything else, but it is for MY CAT -- his favorite food on this Earth.

If I am in a pinch I can open a can, drain it, and add mayo for a tuna salad sandwich.

I use flour tortillas instead of bread for my sandwiches now.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

PowerShell said:


> One thing I don't get is people's obsession with bacon.


In Mexico at the various resorts their bacon is less salted and less smoked, so that it tastes more like pork than bacon.

In the USA we put a lot of salt on ours during the curing process and we smoke it more.

The saltiness and the smoke are what makes US bacon so enticing.

I like bacon wrapped in a burrito (like a bacon sandwich), bacon in a breakfast burrito with scrambled eggs, bacon with eggs on a breakfast platter, BLT sandwiches, and sliced together with boneless skinless chicken for frying. The bacon adds lots of flavor.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Dolphin friendly, ocean friendly, chilly tuna.


My cat does not mind the dolphin in it too.

He is a carnivore and loves about any kind of meats but canned tuna is definitely his favorite.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> Couldn't choose between salmon and beefsteak.
> 
> It depends on how it's prepared. Typically there is nothing better than a med-rare inside, seared outside beefsteak, but if we're talking raw sashimi/nigiri than Salmon wins


Salmon is definitely my favorite sushi/sashimi meat too.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> tube steak or rump roast:laughing:


That's what hotdogs are commonly called -- tube steak.

They are great at campfires.

Also good from Der Weinerschnitzel with chili and cheese.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Jerky right ?!
> 
> You're talking about jerky ?!


No they're like beef sticks but made with venison. I know in Texas beef sticks aren't big. Not sure if they are in your parts. Basically like skinny sausage sticks you can eat.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

PowerShell said:


> No they're like beef sticks but made with venison. I know in Texas beef sticks aren't big. Not sure if they are in your parts. Basically like skinny sausage sticks you can eat.


These are hard to find anywhere anymore because of their high fat content they are deemed to be very unhealthy to eat.

I've seen them in 5-and-dime shops and 24/7 corner groceries though.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Canned tuna is a travesty! Give it to us raw!


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Duck is what I usually roast at Thanksgiving if I am eating alone with no guests over.


The breast is my n°1 choice with french fries. Unless it's stuffed with foie gras, totally overkill.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

It is between beef and pork. Gotta go with swine. 

1. Pork
2. Beef
3. Chicken


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

IDontThinkSo said:


> The breast is my n°1 choice with french fries. Unless it's stuffed with foie gras, totally overkill.


Duck breast is very good, yes.

I usually save that for last, or as leftovers, having the wings, legs, thighs, back and neck first. Those are all good too on a duck.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

95134hks said:


> These are hard to find anywhere anymore because of their high fat content they are deemed to be very unhealthy to eat.
> 
> I've seen them in 5-and-dime shops and 24/7 corner groceries though.


There's a lot of places that make them here.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

MatchaBlizzard said:


> Canned tuna is a travesty! Give it to us raw!


Sushi/sashimi tuna is good too, yes.

Much more expensive due to the handling requirements of course.

I have pan fried sashimi tuna and it tastes just like canned then.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Sushi/sashimi tuna is good too, yes.
> 
> Much more expensive due to the handling requirements of course.
> 
> I have pan fried sashimi tuna and it tastes just like canned then.


Yeah, I always thought I hated tuna as a child. Once I had it raw, I wondered why anybody cooked it. lol!
I used to hate steak as a child too, because it was always cooked well-done. Once I had it medium-rare, I
realized that steak can be an amazing eating experience. I generally don't prefer tough meats I suppose,
although I can did into a good jerky or a well-spiced hard salami, so I don't know.

P.S. I like Salmon both raw and fully cooked or anywhere in-between. 
Also a rare Mahi-Mahi sandwich is to die for.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I've grown very fond of chicken these past months especially when it's cooked right. Fried Chicken, Teriyaki Chicken, Spicy Chinese Chicken, Chicken Katsu, Chicken Burgers, Roasted Rotisserie Chicken... how can you not love chicken?

I'm also a big fan of salmon, tilapia, and other kinds of meat. But Chicken is number one!


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Duck breast is very good, yes.
> 
> I usually save that for last, or as leftovers, having the wings, legs, thighs, back and neck first. Those are all good too on a duck.


Even duck hearts are good. Cook them and then dip it a nice Hoisin-based sauce. Had that in China.
Duck is delish.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

MatchaBlizzard said:


> Even duck hearts are good. Cook them and then dip it a nice Hoisin-based sauce. Had that in China.
> Duck is delish.


I always roast the giblets with the rest, yes.

Duck and chicken giblets taste very similar.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

PowerShell said:


> It was all German style up here. Same goes for all the beer here.


My doctor told me I have to stop drinking any beers.

It has brewers yeast in it and that causes my gout.

So only once each year on St. Patricks Day do I allow myself to drink 1 Guinness to chase my Hennesseys with.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Beef is still winning the poll.


----------



## lc1241 (Jan 11, 2016)

I love chicken and seafood. If I had to live off of one meat though, it would be seafood (love my sushi).
I currently don't cook right now but my goal this year is to start cooking so not only I can eat healthy, but also survive when I have to live on my own or with someone.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Hmm. Favorite meat or favorite meat dish? I'm rather finicky, and a type of meat that I might enjoy prepared in one way may be . . . not . . . enjoyable prepared in another way. So from the list let me reflect on the raw materials (meats).

* *





I don't like oily fleshed fish, so no tuna or salmon on my plate ever.
I do enjoy different types of fresh water fish other than that including tilapia, bass, pike, walleye, catfish, trout, and sunfish.
I do enjoy different types of salt water fish including snapper, swordfish, shark, monk fish, and grouper.
I enjoy lobster, spiny lobster, Alaskan king crab, snow crab, scallops, shrimp, prawn, and clams (fried).
I enjoy chicken, Rock Cornish game hen, and duck. I have never had goose. I eat turkey, but it isn't favored.
I enjoy some pork but especially bacon and ham.
I enjoy lamb chops and leg of lamb. I have never had mutton or goat.
I enjoy many cuts of beef, mainly the cuts suitable for dry cooking (grilled, pan fried, roasted) rather than wet cooking (boiled or stewed). Ground beef (_aka_ hamburger) is simply a cut or cuts that are ground prior to preparation. One such preparation is to form into patties that are cooked by grilling or pan frying/griddling. Steaks that I like include sirloin, T-bone, Porterhouse, and New York strip. I also enjoy prime rib though I'm not a fan of beef ribs (or pork ribs for that matter).

I also enjoy a limited selection of processed and/or combined meats such as gyros meat and certain sausages (bratwurst, Italian sausage, pepperoni, and Chorizo). I dislike corned beef quite a bit. I dislike most processed "lunch meats".

I don't eat any meat that has not been cooked (no sushi, sashimi, steak Tartar, oysters on the half-shell, or the like).



Preparation is crucial as to whether the end product is something I enjoy. Whereas I do eat ground beef and often as hamburgers, if I were offered one that had ketchup and/or mustard on it, I would not eat it (as an example).

I don't think that I can narrow it down to a favorite for voting, though.


----------



## karethys (Dec 4, 2015)

My favorite is roast chicken, followed by sausage, salmon, and beef.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

95134hks said:


> So what is your favorite meat, if any?
> 
> What do you like to eat with it?
> 
> ...


I don't eat meat. Typically, my diet consists predominantly of complex carbs coming from whole grains, fruits, and vegetables. I typically get my protein from beans, nuts, and veggie meats (as well as my unsaturated fats). I tend to eat a lot of different things though across the food groups, so it's never totally consistent. The only thing that is is that vegetables and grains are what I most consume, followed by fruits, followed by veggie meats and similar products, and followed finally by nuts.

I can't cook very well. Most of my meals are ridiculously simple.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Dead cow... It's just so right. How can it be wrong?


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Bacon.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Gilly said:


> Dead cow... It's just so right. How can it be wrong?


You know that cows don't end up on human dinner tables right?

They end up as pet food.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Salad Days said:


> Chicken. Maybe I'm simply more accustomed to it. But I find it very versatile.
> 
> Second was beef because I love cheeseburgers and Shepherd's Pie.





DualGnosis said:


> I've grown very fond of chicken these past months especially when it's cooked right. Fried Chicken, Teriyaki Chicken, Spicy Chinese Chicken, Chicken Katsu, Chicken Burgers, Roasted Rotisserie Chicken... how can you not love chicken?
> 
> I'm also a big fan of salmon, tilapia, and other kinds of meat. But Chicken is number one!





Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Chicken wings





merryweather said:


> My favorite is roast chicken, followed by sausage, salmon, and beef.


Chicken has taken over 1st place now.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Just had swordfish steak.



















$49


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Smoked salmon


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

So hard to pick just one.

I like lamb and that's what I voted for.

But fish like salmon and tilapia are up there along with all seafood.


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

I like lamb most by itself, which is what I believe you are referencing. Its saltiness and juiciness cannot be beat when it's done well.

But when it is paired with other things, I really adore a nice Ribeye with a Bleu Cheese butter and Garlic Mash on the side. Lamb chop can be replaced, but it could use some decent seasonings to assure that you are not getting two completely salty dishes.

I dont get much decent seafood so I cant really have a decent opinion on it. Have not tried duck; goose; a lot of the fish besides cod, salmon, and a couple others; or goat.


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

I chose chicken! I love it in lotsa different ways! grilled/BBQ/roasted, chicken burger, in salad, panini/sandwich, hot wings, teriyaki, with stuffings, zinger, strips, fried, crispy/kentucky style, etc!
I just don't like it in stew! I generally don't like stews!


I LOVE CHICKEN!!! &#55357;&#56842; I love poultry in general. I don't mind turkey, duck, goose, etc, but chicken is more common!

I also like seafood! All types, even the strangest ones! Calamari and oysters are my favorites!

Red meat would be my least favorite! I just don't like it's taste/smell when cooked! & it's not really safe to eat raw meat!
but if I had to choose I would pick Lamb! Beef is my least favorite!


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Bacon and sausage left out, meat poll fail.


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

Roland Khan said:


> Bacon and sausage left out, meat poll fail.


I totally agree with you! I love chicken alot, but bacon and sausage are the best!


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

itselly said:


> I totally agree with you! I love chicken alot, but bacon and sausage are the best!


There's nothing better than well done placenta.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Beef Rolada.


----------

